# What happened to Oliver?



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

My buddys father just passed away recently and he was always a big Oliver fan. There is another farm in my area that has a FLEET of Oliver and a few White tractors. They seem to be decent equipment but I guess I don't know the back story as to what happened to the company and why it was not successful. Another case of bad management?


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Oliver was bought out by White and was a downsizing product of the bad 1980s. AGCO still has parts for them, long story short another case of bad management, a neat story, good equipment.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.olivertractors.ca/oliver_history.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Farm_Equipment_Company
The 2 above sites should give you a pretty good overall history of the Oliver Farm Equipment Co. It mirrors the history of a lot of early industrial manufacturers in that several small companies that made one product merged to become a larger corporation with a full line of products to sell to their customers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Oliver was a pretty good old company. 

I have two Cockshutt branded Olivers and they both still run fine. One is a 1937, and the other is a 1948. 

A lot of innovations came out of this company, and when we bought one of these, you were assured that it was a made locally.. What ever happened to that idea???


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

The Chinese can't pronounce "Oliver", it comes out "Orivel". Easier to say "White".


----------

